# Puppy hates brush and comb



## arla (Feb 22, 2009)

I am a brand new Havanese owner. I brought Cisco home last Friday. He is 4 months old and in most respects I couldn't ask for a better puppy. I know he needs regular brushing to keep his coat free from matts, but he freaks out whenever I try to comb or brush him. He goes from totally relaxed on my lap to frantic as soon as I touch him with a brush or comb. Any suggestions?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Treats! Go very slow in introducing the brushing and do short quick brush strokes every day. Oh! I almost forgot! When the puppy is totally tired and laid out, put him on your lap, let him calm down again and try very light brushing and touching.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Treats!*

Your puppy is absolutely adorable. Puppy massage helps, rubbing the ears, skin rolling above the shoulders, soft touches all over to get him used to being touched.

Just a little bit at a time. Treat like crazy. There are a few who enjoy grooming, I think most just tolerate it.

I think it is Dale's Cicero who is an angel on the table and actually enjoys it! Daisy doesn't mind it as much as Riki does, although he has learned to lay on his side and stay there for me. Mine know that a good treat is coming.

There are some combs and brushes that work better. When mine were puppies, I used a much softer one than the Cris Cristiensen one I use now. I used a tiny slicker brush on them as pups, although I don't know if that is really the best thing to use. I also had a puppy comb that wouldn't even get through their coats now.

Speaking of grooming, both of mine need a bath! I think if we have a happy, positive attitude it could help. Mine seem to know what's on my mind and start to slink away when I walk a certain way towards the tub. How do they know?


----------



## arla (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas! I will give it a try.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Check this out for some good grooming equipment tips...*

Equipment - Small soft slicker brush, Pin Brush, Combination Comb, Flea comb, Conditioner

There is a really good link here:
www.mts.net/~mckay55/grooming.html


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome! Your puppy is a doll! Marble still hates to be brushed. I try to be as gentle as possible and give treats as well, but it's a struggle (and that is why his coat never gets too long). 
Gina


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I think I recognize your puppy! Did you get her from a breeder near Toledo? Jennifer Clevenger had a link to a couple of black male puppies with some adorable white markings on another breeder's site, and I think I even remember the name Cisco. I don't know where you're located, but there are a few of us in SE Michigan, and I am waiting on an Ohio puppy to be ready in early May, a female I've reserved. I would have gone to look at those boys because I just love their coloring and coats, but I had my heart set on a female. 

Oh, and not sure what to suggest about the brushing - lol! Other than maybe getting him used to it gradually, short sessions, a little at a time, rewarding when he stops squirming for a few seconds. I had a yorkie and she didn't like it either, but eventually learned there was no getting out of it, and that there would always be a treat at the end. Boy did she let me know when we were finished that I'd better get that treat pronto!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Test the brush you are using by brushing it on your own arm. If it feels sharp to you, then it feels sharp to your little puppy! That might be why he would be frantic to get away.

That's what I did after reading one of the threads on this forum. Getting the right brush made all the difference for me.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

A few things I would suggest....first is to take him outside and let him RLH, play chase, or toss a ball and get him really tired. Next, cut up hotdog in really small pieces...size of a pea...so you can give them often. As he eats hold and rub on a foot...get him use to being on his back and getting belly rubs. Use the brush on your head to make sure it feels good to yourself -- or even start with one of you brushes or the back of the brush to let him know it can feel good. I sing to him in a very low soft voice that nobody can hardly hear -- I sing Happy Birthday and now when I pick him up and start singing he knows it's brush out time...lol Brush so easy that you are only getting the top hairs for a couple of days till he understands it is not going to hurt. YOU have to be very relaxed and you have to win...he has to know you are going to groom!! Two or 3 small sessions will work better than one full session till he gets use to it. Just be soft, yet firm...noooo be still. I hope he will get better soon. Oh..and when you put him down go to the fridge for a special treat..like cheese. Cicero does enjoy is grooming and now he only gets the special treat at the end.


----------



## arla (Feb 22, 2009)

Diane, 
I did get Cisco from Beth Johnson in Toledo! You have a very good memory! I live in central Illinois right outside Springfield.
I appreciate everyone's suggestions with this. I will start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

I found that giving a flossie or bully stick for Mochi to chew on while I brushed her helped A LOT in the beginning. She was also difficult, but now, she will let me brush as much as I want even w/o a flossie. Initially, I did several sessions a day, but kept it really short and sweet. I use a release work like "OK" to let her know that I'm done brushing and give a treat that she gets only when she is groomed. If you are persistent, pretty soon, even if he doesn't enjoy it, he'll tolerate it. Good luck!


----------

